
MudCore: A simple, lua-scripted MUD server - LiveTheDream
https://github.com/endgame/MudCore
======
jacques_chester
Nice in that it glues together lots of tested parts rather than rewriting
everything from scratch.

With the selection of Lua as the scripting language, you might even get people
cutting their teeth on WoW mods and going to MUDs!

